# Pics of my Pygmy kids



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Here are my kids. The first picture is Cheyenne. Second one is Dakota. The pics were taken when I adopted them 3 weeks ago. Third pic is my dog asking Cheyenne to share her dinner. She said "no". :greengrin: The goats have become quite fond of my dog. 

[attachment=0:32kit6si]goatgrey.JPG[/attachment:32kit6si]

[attachment=1:32kit6si]goatwhitegrey.JPG[/attachment:32kit6si]

[attachment=2:32kit6si]shilohgoats7.JPG[/attachment:32kit6si]


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

how pretty are they ..............


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

They are very cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with your other post where you said one is thought to be nigerian Xpygmy those spots dont come from pygmy only nigerians can have spots.

In no time they will look great and those scruffy coats will be soft and fluffy. Cant wait to see how they look after your tender loving care :thumb: 

Worms and lack of minerals really mess up their condition - you will have them looking good in no time. :clap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

The second one is adorable, looks like an appaloosa with wattles.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are cuties!! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice and so cute.....love the doggie to....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what cuties. are you planning on breeding them or are they pets?


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

They're just pets, not registered or anything. I don't plan on doing any breeding. I may get one more goat eventually. I'd like to get a full blooded Nigerian, preferrably a caramel or buckskin.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> very nice and so cute.....love the doggie to....  :greengrin:


The doggie is the light of my life. My soulmate.  He's a certified therapy dog who goes to nursing homes and hospitals to visit patients, and he's also my medical alert service dog. I got him from the dog pound 8 years ago. He loves to go goat herding, but the goats he has experience with are the larger breeds. This is his first time being around babies and small breeds, so I'm teaching him how to be extra gentle with them before he does any herding. But with them becoming such good friends, I think there will be more playing than herding going on around here. :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty goaties!


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Are the spots on Dakota considered moonspots?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No...Dakota's are just randomly placed very cute spots :greengrin:


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, Liz. I don't know the difference between "spots" and "moonspots", LOL! I love her cute randomly placed spots, and her wattles too. I didn't think I would like wattles, but they look so cute on her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9712&start=0&hilit=moonspots

This thread shows a little ND buckling with moonspots.......the moonspots can be either dark or light but are a totally different color than the main color of the goat. They can be large or small or even just be a few hairs.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8638&start=0&hilit=moonspots

This little one has some very large moon spots..... they are the grayish and brownish spots.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, Liz.


----------

